# England 13-14 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Pro (Dec 10, 2008)

West Ham to draw or win against Chealsea.
In the end ofthe year the surprises are always possible. 
I know probably people will laugh when they see my bet but I believe its right.


----------



## 30Seconds (Dec 11, 2008)

Aston Villa at 1.78
Steady bet


----------



## tymopo (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll try a combination of these...
Aston Villa X
Man City X
Stoke City 2
Wigan 2
Portsmouth 2 
Very optimistic but...We'll see


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 14, 2008)

Im surprised by Hull, thought they are not in form and they drawed against Pool


----------



## danyy (Dec 14, 2008)

mhm it seems that i predicted right that no team from the quartet wont beat this round(now only chelsea remain)


----------

